# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Инвентаризация, счета учета

## edhel

Помогите, пожалуйста разобраться, я первый раз работаю в 1с. Инвентаризация на складе, заполняю по остаткам на складе. Многие позиции делятся на 2 - разные счета учета 41,01 и 43. Как сделать чтобы все товары были на одном   счетеИ

----------


## alexandr_ll

Какая конфигурация и релиз?
Вообще на счете 41.01 учитываются товары (купля-продажа), а на счете 43 - продукция собственного производства.
Поэтому проверяйте справочник "Номенклатура" - какой вид номенклатуры установлен у соответствующей позиции.
Найдите, какими документами оформлен приход номенклатуры на склад, какие счета учета номенклатуры в этих документах установлены.

----------


## edhel

1с 8,2 ред 8. а как мне посмотреть этот вид номенклатуры? мне вообще не имеет значения какой будет стоять счет, лишь бы один на всех позициях.

---------- Post added at 09:29 ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 ----------

это мне в номенклатуре просто посмотреть и поменять все счета учета?

---------- Post added at 09:30 ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 ----------

например, коньяк лезгинка - поступление товаров 43 счет, а в инвентаризации и 43 и 43.01

----------


## alexandr_ll

"1с 8,2 ред 8." это платформа, конфигурация и релиз смотри "Справка" - "О программе"
Если у вас нет собственного производства, то наверное должен быть счет учета 41.01.
Используя обработку "Групповая обработка справочников и документов", можно попробовать изменить неправильные счета учета.
Все изменения делайте сперва в копии, если результат удовлетворит, переносите в рабочую.

----------


## edhel

Конфигурация 1С:Предприятие 8. Общепит (2.0.62.4) (http://v8.1c.ru/buhv8/)
Copyright (С) ООО "1C", 2009 - 2014. 
У нас столовая, а как сделать копии?

----------


## alexandr_ll

Прямо не знаю что ответить...




> мне вообще не имеет значения какой будет стоять счет, лишь бы один на всех позициях.


Общепит - довольно серьезное производство. Поэтому вопрос: а что записано в учетной политике вашей фирмы - как ведется учет сырья, полуфабрикатов, товаров, готовой продукции.





> а как сделать копии


Вообще вопрос сохранения информации - один из главных при работе на компьютере.
Смотри, например http://www.buhonline.ru/forum/index?g=posts&t=69360

----------


## edhel

никак не ведется((( вот я и хочу как то заняться этим вопросом, но для начала мне надо научится хотя бы считать бар в программе, а у меня все время какие то сложности возникают,

----------


## avm3110

> а что записано в учетной политике вашей фирмы - как ведется учет


Судя по вопросу автора топика - проблема не в учетной политике организации, а в настройках 1С. Программа не настроена , вот и приходуется товар то туда, то туда (я сильно сомневаюсь, что у них  коньяк лезгинка это собственное производство).

----------


## edhel

конечно не собственное... а как мне ее настроить?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> никак не ведется(((


Не верю!
Не имея системы учета на предприятии, невозможно организовать учет в бухгалтерской программе (которой по существу является 1С Общепит).
Если вы хотите решить узкую задачу по розничной торговле (бар), посмотрите, например это http://www.buhonline.ru/forum/index?g=posts&t=42300

----------


## avm3110

> Не верю!
> Не имея системы учета на предприятии


Ну-у-у, как правило, в конторах с таким уровнем автоматизации, "листочки учетной политики" существуют лишь для сдачи в налоговую. Ну а то, чтобы формализовать это для программ ведения учета (бухгалтерского, управленческого, складского и т.д.) "руки и не доходят"

Так что лично я в фразу "ни как не ведётся" - очень даже верю. Другой вопрос, что "осваивать учет" (хоть в 1С, хоть в SAP) и "формализовывать учетную политику" это абсолютно разные задачи которые в свою очередь требуют разного уровня и знаний и навыков.

ну толку требовать от человека первый раз севшего за руль, чтобы он на слух диагностировал проблемы работы ДВС?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> ну толку требовать от человека первый раз севшего за руль, чтобы он на слух диагностировал проблемы работы ДВС?


Ну так бог (и Google) ему в помощь и судья
А не верю я, что столовая, в которой нет учета товаров, может просуществовать более недели. Разворуют же!
Я теперь не говорю о налоговой отчетности или формализации задачи учета, но элементарный учет-то должен вестись

----------


## avm3110

> А не верю я, что столовая, в которой нет учета товаров, может просуществовать более недели.


Да нет же. Учет однозначно существует (иначе действительно нельзя). Но "бумажный учет" очень сильно отличается от учета в информационных системах, ну невозможно "механистически натянуть" одну систему на другую, это качественно разные системы (даже для одной и той же булочной).

P.S.



> Ну так бог (и Google) ему в помощь и судья


Хм-м-м, ну на мой взгляд, говорить "человеку первый раз севшему за руль", что в "диагностике ДВС" ему поможет "бог с гуглом" - довольно жестоко :blush:

----------


## alexandr_ll

> довольно жестоко


Ну а кто ему поможет, если он садится за руль без инструктора и не пройдя обучения...
Говоря о системе учета, я имею ввиду не ее форму (бумажная - компьютерная), а вопросы себестоимости, взаиморасчетов и т.д.

----------


## edhel

бухгалтер работает совершенно отдельно на своей программе

---------- Post added at 06:54 ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 ----------

ясно, значит я так поняла что помочь мне сложно, так как я не обладаю знаниями, очень все это печально на самом деле... Вот у нас есть буфет, в котором продают пирожки, воду, сигареты. 1с там нет. Раз в неделю я считаю его обычным бумажным способом, и все у меня хорошо. Я думала программы пишут чтоб людям легче было - занес все туда, с кассы данные выгрузил - и вот оно счастье - она тебе показывает сколько и чего должно быть, в любой день, в любой момент... А она показывает чепуху, и что делать я не знаю...

---------- Post added at 07:32 ---------- Previous post was at 06:54 ----------

а сейчас я просто вношу в нее все и вношу, зачем спрашивается, если не могу воспользоваться(

----------


## alexandr_ll

Вот смотрите : программа 1С Общепит - это программа бухгалтерского учета с надстройкой для общепита, естественно она рассчитана на знание правил бухучета и правильное выполнение действий. Если вы хотите вести узкую задачу по рознице, то либо надо хорошо разобраться, как вести этот учет в программе (http://www.buhonline.ru/forum/index?g=posts&t=42300), исправить свои ошибки и не получать чепуху на выходе. Либо воспользоваться более простой программой, в которой минимум настроек, например https://sites.google.com/site/elementarytrade/home

----------


## edhel

спасибо, почитаю, потом еще спрошу)

---------- Post added at 08:43 ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 ----------

а более простой директор не даст, потому что это все куплено, установлено и должно работать...

----------


## avm3110

> потому что это все куплено, установлено и должно работать...


Там об этом и разговор... "все установлено", это не когда нажата "кнопочка сетап", а когда внесены все необходимые настройки в программу. Безусловно для начинающего очень сложно во всем сразу разобраться, поэтому и нужно приглашать людей с опытом (для помощи) либо "за бесплатно" (по дружбе), либо платить консультантам.
Ну а как же иначе?

----------


## edhel

вот я и пытаюсь тут "по дружбе" немного научиться)

----------


## avm3110

> я и пытаюсь тут "по дружбе" немного научиться)


Да не вопрос, просто нужно понимать, что "удаление аппендицита по телефону", вещь довольно увлекательная, но можно ненароком забыть скальпель в животе у больного. Т.е. "видеть" это одно, "думать что видишь" - совсем иное.

----------

